

Rand Paul promises to filibuster PIPA - dataminer
http://dailycaller.com/2012/01/18/rand-paul-promises-to-filibuster-pipa/

======
shill
Meanwhile, Ron Paul is battling the indefinite detention provisions of the
NDAA in the House.

[http://www.youtube.com/watchfeature=player_embedded&v=tg...](http://www.youtube.com/watchfeature=player_embedded&v=tg69QM1yXQQ)

~~~
bgentry
That link was giving me an error. This one works:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg69QM1yXQQ>

------
bgentry
Sen. Ron Wyden also promised to filibuster the bill back in November:
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/wyden-pipa-
filibust...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/wyden-pipa-filibuster/)

Two Senators willing to filibuster plus the amount that backed out after
yesterday's protests will make it _very_ tough to get this bill to a vote.

~~~
mschwar99
_Two Senators willing to filibuster plus the amount that backed out after
yesterday's protests will make it very tough to get this bill to a vote._

This is absolutely not true. 41 votes are needed to prevent closure. According
to Rep Lofgren the headcount for no votes on closure are down in the singe
digits : <http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/onk34/urgent_message/>

Once closure happens the bill heads into markup behind closed doors where the
sausage making starts.

These bills are still very much on track. People need to be on the phones to
their senators urging a no vote on closure so that the debate can happen in
public with input from both sides.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Cloture, not closure.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloture>

~~~
pault
They don't want their methods to be public.

------
johnnycakes
I changed my registration to vote for Paul. I have yet to be disappointed with
my decision.

~~~
e1ven
Just to help clarify, this article about Rand Paul, the son of Presidential
Candidate (and House Member) Ron Paul.

If you changed your registration, you presumably did it so you could vote in a
Primary; That's where Ron is running for president. Rand won the general
election in Kentucky.

If you did, in fact mean, that you live in Kentucky, and changed your
registration to Republican, to vote for Rand in the Kentucky Republican Senate
Primary, back in May 2010, I apologize; People tend to get confused between
the Father/Son Duo sometimes.

~~~
johnnycakes
I did, in fact, change my registration to vote in the KY Senate primary. But
you are not off in pointing out the confusion often seen in discussing Rand
and Ron.

~~~
e1ven
Cool. I figured that was possible, but I've seen a number of people get
confused, so I wanted to make sure.

It's also easy to mis-read while skimming. ;)

------
jklp
"Just because someone agrees with you on one thing, it doesn't mean you're on
the same side"

[http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2077](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2077)

------
electic
Just donated $ to him.

------
sek
The first time i saw him on TV, when he won his election, i thought: "The only
tea party member who makes a sane/sincere impression".

Now i read here he is the son of Ron Paul...

[edit] I meant that in a positive way. I hope there are more of such
republicans, who don't have to be part of the Paul family.

------
skizm
Is it just me or is filibustering similar to 5 year old's debate strategy? It
seems like the adult equivalent of stomping your feet and throwing a temper
tantrum, hoping that the other side cracks before you do.

~~~
Retric
It forces an extra 10% votes to pass something.

------
napierzaza
He's still a fink racist enabler.

------
bluedevil2k
And politicians _always_ follow through on their promises

~~~
jtc331
Ron and Rand Paul are two of the very few politicians who consistently vote
the same way and keep their word. This makes them amazing if you love them,
terrible if you disagree. I for one agree, so it makes me happy that they
appear to be practically incorruptible by Washington.

